# Good Restaurants in China Town Dublin



## IrishGunner (19 Feb 2007)

Going along Parnell street last night and there were plenty of Chinese Restaurants there

Was told that they all are reasonable and good food

Want to try some of them out 

Any good recommendations


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2007)

_Hilan _(formerly _Sunny Sun_) a _Chinese/Korean_ restaurant on _Capel Street _opposite _Lenihan's _is a nice friendly place although I've only eaten there once (which was good) and get my (relatively) bargain €1.95 coffee there each afternoon. Got a good write up in the _SIndo _recently.


----------



## bankrupt (19 Feb 2007)

There's another one in a side street off capel st (I think it's little Britain St, either that or Mary's Lane), very good, very cheap (as are all these places).


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2007)

Mary's Lane - can't recall the name of the place offhand. Haven't tried it myself.


----------



## greenfield (20 Feb 2007)

A li Lang (not sure of the address, its on Parnell Street on the Croke Park side of O'Connell Street, does great Korean BBQ), very reasonable, lovely staff, very handy before a visit to the flicks


----------



## Lauren (20 Feb 2007)

Can thoroughly recommend Charming Noodles (near the junction with Hill Street on Parnell Street)...Brilliant service, nice atmosphere and great, good quality food...


----------



## Deirdra (20 Feb 2007)

Try the restaurant at 106 Parnell Street, don't know the name, its upstairs to the left of the Korean restaurant, when you're facing the Korean restaurant. Not a very salubrious environment, more like having a beer with friends and great if you like dumplings.


----------



## IrishGunner (4 Mar 2007)

ended up in one a the corner of parnell street and cumberland street I think. Not  bad except they took my beer away even though I had a bit left in it.  Few korean places few doors down I may try next


----------



## ClubMan (4 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Mary's Lane - can't recall the name of the place offhand. Haven't tried it myself.


_Jade _is the name - just passed it yesterday.


----------



## The_Banker (5 Mar 2007)

I didn't know Dublin had a specific "China Town"???


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2007)

It doesn't really but some people have taken to calling the general _Parnell/Moore Street _area "China Town" even though there are lots of non _Chinese _ethnic/foreign eateries/shops there too.


----------



## Irish Fire (6 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> It doesn't really but some people have taken to calling the general _Parnell/Moore Street _area "China Town" even though there are lots of non _Chinese _ethnic/foreign eateries/shops there too.


 
Talking to one of the lads in work he has been there every Friday night for the last couple of weeks says he hasent found a bad one yet. I keep telling him he will be like the on in Monastervin Co. Kildare "Soon Fatt".


----------



## Red (6 Mar 2007)

Can second the Ali Lang (likewise unsure of correct spelling) 
Fab food for un Irish prices
It is a few doors up from a Polish bar who dislike serving Irish


----------

